

Review My Project - WriteYourRep.org - WriteYourRep

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;writeyourrep.org<p>I made this because I believe that we should easily be able to communicate with our representatives. It&#x27;s easy to get caught up in the tedium of participating in politics or informing your representatives of your opinions, so I&#x27;ve made it dead simple to send them a letter through the mail.<p>The application lets you select any Senator or Representative, broken down by state. You simply type your letter, we take care of the rest and mail it to Washington, DC.<p>We never read your letters. They are encrypted and added to the printer queue. When the printer processes the letter, it stuffs the envelope automatically. We then delete your encrypted letter from our database entirely.<p>Any feedback? I know it&#x27;s pretty rough looking and I&#x27;m working with a designer on facelift.
======
wasd
I _love_ the project but I don't think you capture the value proposition
effectively in your sales copy. My feeling is that if I keep asking myself how
does this justify the cost then you didnt sell me on the value, you sold me on
the feature set. I also think the value is probably working with organizations
that are political in nature because they'll want their base to use this.

Honestly, the design is fine.

~~~
WriteYourRep
Thank you for the feedback. I was concerned about there not being enough
explanation on that as well. I will take time over the weekend to shift this
around a bit. I appreciate you taking a look at the application.

------
rahimnathwani
Check out this UK equivalent for ideas:
[https://www.writetothem.com/](https://www.writetothem.com/)

------
WriteYourRep
[https://writeyourrep.org](https://writeyourrep.org)

